# prairie 360 snorkel???



## windrockprairie (Dec 8, 2009)

i would really really like to snorkel it but i know i will screw it up without somethin any sugestions


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You will have to re-jet it as well...don't forget that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2609&highlight=prairie+snorkel


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2609&highlight=prairie+snorkel


"D4MN that is a SEXY 360!" my girl said when I showed her the pics, "can we do that to mine?"

Phreebsd, do you know what mods were done to that bike or where I can find out? 

Sorry, not trying to Hi jack the thread but snorks might do her some good, eh?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

PM EYELYKTOYS ON HL
As far as i know, there's only a 2" lift and 30" mudlites.


----------



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

We snorkeled my sons 360 and ran the carb snork on the left (if your sitting on it), same side as the exhaust and we wrapped the pvc on that side with header wrap (purchased at local auto supply) to protect it from the heat. It has done perfect and it was easier to run the other two snorkels on the right side alowing for more clearance.


----------

